# Optoma HD33 3D DLP Projector Review



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Posted at BigPictureBigSound.



> *Final Thoughts*
> 
> The Optoma HD33 is one of the few full HD 1080p 3D projectors on the market for less than $2,500 - it actually sells for under $1,500. Although the lack of lens shift and lack of extended zoom capabilities restrict its placement, you can work around this if you have the right room and suitable placement options. The HD33 is a solid performer in both 2D and 3D modes presenting a bright and detailed image with full 1080p resolution. The HD33 also represents excellent value for huge screen 3D home theater. Highly recommended.


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree, optoma make fine projectors. I think they are underated as a fine projector. I went and had a demo of a hd66 and i thought it had a magic picture, i was a little blown away especially for the price. I think they are great value for money. I would consider an optoma for my next projector.


----------

